

If the NSA can tap all traffic, can they not control/stop all Internet traffic? - samstave

Assuming the severity of the NSA&#x27;s reach into deep packet flows is such that they can intercept pretty much any communication - it would be negligent to believe the NSA could not shut down any&#x2F;many&#x2F;the most important communication networks.<p>This, to me, is the most egregious fact - We are utterly beholden to the actions of the NSA.<p>Irrespective of any slurping capability they may have - where, given sufficient public outcry&#x2F;upstanding&#x2F;revolt, which may be able to stop said slurping; the real problem is that the NSA is truly capable of <i></i><i>STOPPING</i><i></i> global comms when they feel the need to do so (like, for example, when the world realizes how absolutely controlled they are by banks, and decides it shall no longer be tolerated)<p>Is there anything anyone can say which would help me have faith in the reality of any true freedom remaining in this world?
======
cdvonstinkpot
That's old news: [http://www.extremetech.com/computing/132585-us-president-
iss...](http://www.extremetech.com/computing/132585-us-president-issues-
executive-order-that-gives-him-control-of-the-internet)

Back in 2012 Obama was working toward an 'Internet Kill Switch'.

